# AZ BC Day



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2009)

I was just messing around in my workshop and noticed the skins I bought sitting there in the box unused.  There are a bunch of AZers who have recently purchased touring gear.  Off the top of my head I can think of deadheadskier, snowmonster, mondeo, and I think wa-loaf as well.   I could see a group of 5-10 AZers getting together to earn some turns.  Maybe we can talk the bump-aholics into joining?

So who would be down for some turn earning?  Locations?  I think Greylock would be a decent option.  Hoping to hike it this summer to scope it out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 23, 2009)

Greylock is a good option, but snow is not too reliable from what I hear, so planning ahead may be tricky....unless you can go at a drop of a hat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd be down.  Greylock is a haul for me, probably 4 hours, but I'd love to do a day up there, then maybe ski Beast as I've never been there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be down.  Greylock is a haul for me, probably 4 hours, but I'd love to do a day up there, then maybe ski Beast as I've never been there.



I'm open to suggestions.  I wouldn't mind something closer to your neck of the woods.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

well, there is ole' Washington for the spring......

that's the thing, getting east to west quickly in New England sucks outside of the Mass Pike.  I'm 2:45 to Brattleboro if you want to use that as a reference.  

A get together would be killer no matter where though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> well, there is ole' Washington for the spring......
> 
> that's the thing, getting east to west quickly in New England sucks outside of the Mass Pike.  I'm 2:45 to Brattleboro if you want to use that as a reference.
> 
> A get together would be killer no matter where though.



i would like to hit mt. washington.  my only issue is lacrosse.  i can probably swing something where i head up saturday after practice and hike on sunday. i plan to use places like greylock and some other local spots to get some training in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2009)

One option that might work in terms of planning long range is Haystack.  If the weather / natural doesn't cooperate, we could hit Mt. Snow instead


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> One option that might work in terms of planning long range is Haystack.  If the weather / natural doesn't cooperate, we could hit Mt. Snow instead



good option.  mt snow is a tolerable day trip.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to hit up Mount Greylock..I don't have touring gear but will happily hike up in hiking boots with my ski boots and skeeze on my back..If I could do it when I was 18 at Mount ellen and Stowe I can do it now..my friend Tom and I hiked to some cool shoots above the Casper area at Jackson Hole..very rewarding and we hit it twice..I'll post some pics..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would like to hit up Mount Greylock..I don't have touring gear but will happily hike up in hiking boots with my ski boots and skeeze on my back..If I could do it when I was 18 at Mount ellen and Stowe I can do it now..my friend Tom and I hiked to some cool shoots above the Casper area at Jackson Hole..very rewarding and we hit it twice..I'll post some pics..



If you are coming then we def. need to have a summit safety meeting. 8)


----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2009)

I definitely want to skin up Hunter this year and wait at the top a while for Greg, powhunter, and Bvibert to catch up with their bump skis strapped to their backs.

Outside from that, I'm up for some good week-after earned turns. As long as it's cold, week after a big dump should allow for hitting some good conditions that would take some of the guesswork out of it. Also plan on doing some over Christmas, conditions permitting, and MLK and President's weekends when my pass is blacked out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> If you are coming then we def. need to have a summit safety meeting. 8)



That's everyday I ski..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's everyday I ski..



Word...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be down.  Greylock is a haul for me, probably 4 hours, but I'd love to do a day up there, then maybe ski Beast as I've never been there.




Just get to Lowell and I'll drive the rest of the way.



For the less fortunate people without skins and AT bindings a mere $10 will get your skis or boots to the top of the mountain.  The combo price for both skis and boots will be a deal at $15.  I'm looking in your direction GSS...


And for any CT folk who want to tour this winter just get your butt up to Lowell any weekend and we can go for a tour somewhere in NH.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in provide scheduling and location work out. I need to get some skins and new boots still ... Greylock, southern VT and NH all work well for me. Hell if there's a lot of snow I'll do the WA auto road.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Just get to Lowell and I'll drive the rest of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you carry somebodies skis for only $15..that's crazy cheap..so you're saying you'd skin up with another paid of skis on your back???


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why would you carry somebodies skis for only $15..that's crazy cheap..so you're saying you'd skin up with another paid of skis on your back???



He did say "people" so it sound like he will carry a couple peoples equipment. Also is the $15 for the day, as many runs as we could get in?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why would you carry somebodies skis for only $15..that's crazy cheap..so you're saying you'd skin up with another paid of skis on your back???



Yes, you're correct.   Because I'm pretty sure I could keep up with a group of people who have never skinned before with that on my back.  Plus it will be good training.  If I'm going to only skin 2000-3000 ft. of vert in one day I would like to have some other challenge to get my body working.  



o3jeff said:


> He did say "people" so it sound like he will carry a couple peoples equipment. Also is the $15 for the day, as many runs as we could get in?



Only one set of equipment.  I would die with anymore.  $15 will be for one lap.   I have a feeling I won't be too motivated to carry 30 pounds of gear for someone on my second lap.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Yes, you're correct.   Because I'm pretty sure I could keep up with a group of people who have never skinned before with that on my back.  Plus it will be good training.  If I'm going to only skin 2000-3000 ft. of vert in one day I would like to have some other challenge to get my body working.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one set of equipment.  I would die with anymore.  $15 will be for one lap.   I have a feeling I won't be too motivated to carry 30 pounds of gear for someone on my second lap.



My 193 length fat skeeze are pretty freaking heavy..but I wouldn't feel comfortable with a hired sherpa..I miss the days when I was motivated by $15


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 24, 2009)

awf170 said:


> And for any CT folk who want to tour this winter just get your butt up to Lowell any weekend and we can go for a tour somewhere in NH.



Count me in...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Yes, you're correct.   Because I'm pretty sure I could keep up with a group of people who have never skinned before with that on my back.  Plus it will be good training.  If I'm going to only skin 2000-3000 ft. of vert in one day I would like to have some other challenge to get my body working.



Hey I've skinned before! OK it was 15 years ago, but it was in Austria ... and I'm fat and out of shape now. How much to carry me up? ;-)


----------

